# ???lost....what am I doing???



## Lacey (Jan 10, 2016)

I've been married 7 years, have 2 kids ages 3 and 1. Lately I've been more unhappy in my marriage then ever. I love my family and my kids I just hate it all too....I hate my partner, well hate that he isn't one. I don't have a frienship, partnership or relationship with him. I don't even want to be around him, If I didn't need help with the kids I wouldn't ask him to be around. Anytime I bring up my concerns he doesn't understand, makes it seem like I'm the one who is making something out of nothing. He said he will never change his ways and I should go with that. I'm not one to just to go with it, I'm still young. I don't want my life to be sitting around waiting for him to jump along for the ride....I have to beg and plea for him to attend fun events and hang with me and the kids...I'm sick of it. I feel lost and alone


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

If your that unhappy and he's not responding then you have two choices.

Accept life as it is or file.

Why waste your life in this? Obviously it's not going yo change.


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

When did things start falling apart?
U were married for 4 years or so before kids so...
Was it bad early on or just recently?


----------

